# MAKO SEASON



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

AHH yes my favorite time of the year mako season, well ther here we got one this trip prolly a little over 100 pounds had another up too the boat about 350, herd some sitings from other boats so if u want some fun man handle one of these guys its a blast


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

sweet!


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 26, 2008)

Where are you catching them? How far out?


----------



## BlueWaterMafiaPro (Jan 23, 2009)

Hell Yes!!!! Where are they Offshore?


----------



## fishingfromagunship (Oct 26, 2007)

Catch what you need, but leave a few of those things to control flipper, would ya? The damn porpoise numbers are just out of control...


----------



## BlueWaterMafiaPro (Jan 23, 2009)

yeah flipper is every where now. we need more stickly flipper eating makos around


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Now thats a stud !!!!!!!!! Thanks for posting.

Scott


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

any where from 150 feet and deeper dosent realy matter what u use when u see them ther hungry and i agree we should all be alowed 1 fliper per boat


----------



## BlueWaterMafiaPro (Jan 23, 2009)

thanks for the report we are geared going to try to get one or two weekend if where lucky but i wish i could use flipper as bait!! that would bring them in for sure. ha ha


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 26, 2008)

Are you setting up near shore? Wrecks? Or out by the edge / spurr?


----------



## ted-hurst (Oct 4, 2007)

Agree with fishinfromagunship, we were out about 16 miles and the dolphin were everywhere. 

Ted


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

The OLE Blue Missile with teeth. Thanks for sharing the report. I would love to catch a big Mako. I've seen one about 3 ft. before. We caughtit offshore many yrs. back. Very pretty species . Just love their teeth. Like their teeth more than any other speecies of shark. They sport fish for Makos in otherparts of the fishing world. I would boat one in a New York minute.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

They are a cool fish. I caught a decent one 2 years ago off the beach and they are for sure one badass animal


----------

